# Gonal F and ovarian pain?



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry to keep posting with frantic questions. I've just given myself my second injection of 150 iu with a Gonal F 900 pen. I felt mildly dizzy yesterday and the dizziness is slightly worse today. I'm also getting sharp pains in both ovaries, a little vaginal bleeding and now a dull pain in the abdomen - none of these are very bad but I'm worried about over-stimulating.
  
I rang the clinic in Denmark and was told that mild discomfort was normal, and that I should still come to them on Day 9 for a scan as planned. I'm alone as no UK clinic will help. 

Has anyone else used Gonal F? Are these symptoms normal or is there cause for concern?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi hun i was on 150 gonal f, and felt dizzy quite alot, felt like i my head was on another planet and its because of the extra oestrogen which i got told is a good sign, i didnt get any bleeding tho,
Dont worry over the ohss you cant it until after you have took the trigger shot, its the hcg thats in the shot that reacts with your ovarys, i slightly overstimmulated 2 days b4 my otd, had quite bad bloating for around 2 weeks, but think i only got that once my embryo implanted which then made my ovary swell up! Hope this helps a bit x


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you, Myturn. I'm just panicking about every little thing at the moment. 

I spoke with the clinic again and they don't seem worried, which is reassuring. They won't do the trigger shot if there's any risk. I hope the pains just mean that the drug is working  

And congratulations on your happy news


----------

